# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Tropical wave

## Peter NJ

http://www.caribbean360.com/news/tro...ial-to-develop

----------


## stbartshopper

We are not aware of a tropical wave? How does this compare to a tidal wave? What type of wave came into Gustavia a while back and was it caused by an earthquake?

----------


## JEK

> We are not aware of a tropical wave? How does this compare to a tidal wave? What type of wave came into Gustavia a while back and was it caused by an earthquake?




 One is in the sky and one is in the water. I don't think Gustavia has suffered from a tsunami, has it? Northern sea swells line up on the harbor from time-to-time.

----------


## jbm595

I know discussing the rain in St. Barts is always a touchy subject.  We are coming 8.23.14-9.1.14 and now are concerned that 96L is much more than passing rain showers?  Should I be worried that our vacation will be a real tropical storm nightmare?  We came two years ago in January and it rained heavily everyday and we were hoping to possible avoid this this time around in our new special villa we are paying a good amount to stay at.

----------


## JEK

Well, I'm sure you were aware of the historical distribution of hurricanes before you booked in late August. The best thing is to keep watching the NOAA site for developments.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov

----------


## JEK



----------


## jbm595

Hi JEK,

Appreciate such a detailed reply :)!!!

We were very aware of the possibility since it is August.  I think we thought were going to get lucky with this dry summer and sneak on through.  Are you on the island?  I will continue to monitor the weather updates and this thread.  My concern is getting stuck Saturday in St Marteen when we are suppose to fly over to our villa and check it out at 3pm.   Researching places to stay in SXM if that is sadly the case.

In the meantime,  I am will dream of a dry summer in St. Barts and look into hotels in St. Marteen should I get stuck...

Fingers crossed we all get spared this storm.  We are celebrating a very special birthday and anniversary for my mother and this is my first real vacation in years!

----------


## JEK

Good luck! Not on the island, just watching from afar!

----------


## elgreaux

St Barth seems to be on yellow alert for gusty wind and heavy rain through tomorrow...

----------


## JEK

> St Barth seems to be on yellow alert for gusty wind and heavy rain through tomorrow...



https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...493#post895493

----------


## JEK

pbj sends from FB

Cloudy with a chance of rain

----------

